# Neons: Cotton Mouth?



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I think that one of my neon tetras has acquired cottonmouth. The tank has just finished a round of Jungle's Internal Parasite Guard (which may or may not have gotten rid of the parasites since I lost a guppy last night). I'm tentative to start a completely different treatment so soon, but I don't want to lose the tetra. Should I treat the tank? Should I QT the tetra? If I have to treat, what do I treat with? The tank has 9 tetras and 3 guppies.

Here's a pic, sorry for the blurriness but if you've ever tried to photograph neons you'll understand my pain:


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Although I can't comment on treatment I found this about columnaris and saprolegnia: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/columnaris.html

Some say cotton mouth is caused by columnaris, some say it is caused by saprolegnia. In the link above you can find treatment options for columnaris at the top of the page, and at the bottom it will talk about saprolegnia. There are pictures you can compare with your fish! There is lots of other information you might find interesting.


----------

